# salary = diurnă?



## lletraferida

Buna. 

O intrebare (fara rost ). 

Am urmatorul text: *Salary* per month is of Euro - - -. 

Clientul insista ca acolo ar trebui pus DIURNA. 

Exista vreo sansa ca *salary* sa aiba intelesul de *Diurna* ? Ca eu n-am auzit vreodata. 
(Mi-a explicat deja ca in cazul in care pun "acceptiunea cea mai comuna, aceea de salariu" actele nu-i folosesc, trebuindu-i pentru un credit si cu termenul _salariu _schimbandu-se incadrarea dobanzilor).

Mersi


----------



## Trisia

Bună ziua,

Din ce știu eu, _salary per month_ e cam greu să fie tradus diurnă.

Diurna este ori plata (o sumă fixă) pentru acoperirea cheltuielilor în deplasare, ori un tip de salariu oferit muncitorilor zilieri (în general se dă la sfârșitul zilei, mai rar la săptămână. N-am auzit să fie dat la lună).

Cred că ar fi bine să întrebați clientul ce fel de contract are.

Dacă era un termen mai general, de tip "wages" -- putea să fie monthly, daily, etc -- era mai simplu poate.
(by the way, am găsit un fir interesant despre salary/wages )


Totuși, nu sunt traducător specializat, așa că...


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi. 

Exact așa mă gândeam și eu, wages ar fi fost mai potrivit. 

Contractul este unul de navigator și practic, suma în valută reprezintă cumulul lunar al diurnelor și orelor suplimentare, DAR NU REIESE DIN TEXT. 

Mi-a explicat că că salary s-ar potrivi dacă ar fi angajat cu contract de muncă în străinătate (primind in străinătate remunerația), dar contractul se face în țară prin intermediul agențiilor de crewing (iar banii sunt trimiși într-un cont din România și supuși regimului impozitelor de aici). Oricum... hățișul legal e mai puțin important, iar textul nu mă ajută să traduc salary cu diurnă. Asta e tot ce contează, până la urmă. Mersi din nou.


----------



## farscape

Diurnă s-ar traduce prin ”T & L per diem allowance/expenses”  (Travel and Living), cel puţin în America de Nord.

Later,


----------



## lletraferida

Mulțumesc tuturor.


----------

